# HmoobH8wj - baby dont make it



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

idk what happening but i just lost 4 baby when they hatch. 3 of my pair laid 2 egg and one of each will be smash when the baby hatch. the baby is out of the egg. when i go out and take a look it was died.... but the other egg made it. 1 of them are nesting with just tobacco stems and 2 of them are nesting with clay with tobacco stems in it. mhmmm.....? any idea why this is happening?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What kind are those wood chips you have on the floor of the nest box?

Isn't your set up geared more for Roller Pigeons?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i did have wood chips but i dont have wood chips anymore. 

what kinda of floor do i need for homer?
do that what cause the baby?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

now can it be the heat that kill the baby to hatch and die?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

did you seperate the first egg and put in a fake


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

nope should i do tht?
will that be why also too?

where do i put the egg if i replace it with the fake egg?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will why is this happening?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

dude slow down you don't make any scene right now


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

don;t look at the babies until they are a week or more.I was attempting to see if the eggs hatched or how babies were doing ok and the same thing happened the parent tramples them or cracks the egg trying to protect them when I was attempting to see them


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will try that i just hope i don't miss the day i bands them


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

hmoob kellie is right and wrong it could be that you need to take out the first when its layyed and replace it with a fake egg put first in a 50' room until the second egg is layyed whhen that happen put the first egg back into tho nest bowl and take the fake out


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

don't get you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may have inexperienced birds.. if they are young they may step on them.. or the babies are just not well and they died.. the parents should be about a year old and healthy before breeding then you will have less losses... some heavy featherd footed breeds can squash babies too. not sure what kind of pigeons you have. also over crowding and fighting over nest boxes can hurt babies..if the hen or cock is defending their nest allot the young get trampled.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

they should not start sitting until the second egg is laid,so don't need to remove the egg.I have had better luck by not trying to look at them right away.I just had a clutch that I swore were not fertile and was about ready to toss them then they both hatched.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hi 
im not trying to sound mean but the problem might be you , i know your excited about your birds having baby , we all here get excited when our bird have baby but you have to learn to leave them alone, just give them water and food for the first few days,two your loft is nice but i notice that where your trap is at the screen are large for a mouse to get in at night or a snake change to 1/4 size chicken wire like the rest of the screen you have around your loft could be a mouse is scarring your pigeons , also i see that your trap entrance is way too big your asking for problem , like a hawk following your pigeon when you take out the screen , here what im talking about http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/falcon-inside-the-loft-pics-51406.html it about the same size as your trap make the entrance so only the pigeon could get in , also one more thing if you never band a pigeon let someone who has show you , you have to wait 5 to 6 day after they hatch to band them , if you cant find someone to teach you here a video that show you how http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFtHSty5NUE good luck guy!! , =)


----------

